# Looking for lease near Auburn Al.



## jeremyledford (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey all, I'm a medical student at auburn and am looking for a deer/turkey lease. Trying to stay within 30ish minutes of Auburn due to my schedule. Will get to hunt it VERY little but gotta get that itch out even when busy. QDMA-ish lease preferred but will entertain anything over dealing with public. 
Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2017)

Jeremy, best of luck on your search. I hunted down there for years and that is some great hunting ground.


----------



## jeremyledford (Mar 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeremy, best of luck on your search. I hunted down there for years and that is some great hunting ground.



Thanks man! I've seen some leases in the past from Ga guys down this way but many of them don't allow locals. While I live down here I can assure everyone I don't have the time to hunt much and that won't be a factor as a member.


----------



## wks41 (Jun 3, 2017)

I live in auburn during my college years.  I was lucky enough to find a club 20 min from downtown.  I just drove into the country and started asking folks if they knew of any clubs.  I was lucky enough to get pointed in the right direction and got in a great club. But this was 2003.  You could try that or go to ALdeer.com. They have a lease section there


----------



## livetohunt (Jun 7, 2017)

I hunted up near Waverly when I went to Auburn. U should be able to find something North of town to hunt..When I hunted there the buck/doe ratio was about 20 does to 1 buck..Maybe it has changed now. That was back in the one buck per day era. Good luck.


----------



## wildlands (Aug 1, 2017)

Still looking?


----------



## Rooster600 (Aug 11, 2017)

Wildlands, pm sent


----------



## Double Barrell (Aug 17, 2017)

*Great club to consider*

Membership available for hunting club located near Camden Alabama, near the Alabama River. 8,000 contiguous acres with abundant Deer, Turkey, and Hog. Firearm deer season in Alabama runs from November 18 until February 10! Over 80 well established food plots with shooting houses in place. Very fair and safe membership rules allow access to all hunting areas. (unlike some clubs that allow a few local members monopolize areas) Serious and law abiding hunters only should apply. This is not a "party" type hunting club. It is a club designed for those who wish to enjoy the great outdoors and the thrill of hunting- It is family oriented. Please call (334)225-4454 or (251)422-6272 for more information.


----------

